# What model Porta Potti For Hymer 660 ?



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Good afternoon Campers.
Could anyone with a 1989 Hymer 660 or similar , please let me know what model Thetford Pota Potti is fitted as standard, as I want to download info from the Thetford site.
Thanks in advance.
Regards Lovejoy


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

If there is an existing toilet, the Model and Serial No. should be on the underneath - on a silver label.
Hovis


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Lovejoy, apologies for not scanning that info regarding the P-Potti in our B544 as per the other thread. I was away in Frankfurt and now Mrs Jimbo_hippo is on a course and using the Hymer as accomodation and the stuff is in the 'van.


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Hovis, and good to hear from you again Jimbo Hippo. 
I'm at base camp at the moment, I'll check underside of unit as sugested by Hovis when I'm back at the MH this week-end. 
But in the meantime if any one can advise me of the model number , I can go prepared.
Many thanks.
Lovejoy


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Where is Pusser when you need him?

:wink: :wink: :wink: 

Sue


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

*no sign of model number on Porta-Potti*

Just been out to the MH to check the Porta potti for any form of identificaton...zilch ! 
Stickers must have been washed away over the years.
Back to square 1 again.. Pleeeese help.
Lovejoy


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Lovejoy,
I WILL get around to scanning the Porta-Potti manual when I get chance but in actual fact there is little to know either way.

A quick bog log:

There are 2 parts to the Porta Potti. Top half with the header tank, lid and place to park yer bum (no number 2s though - it's the law) You probably already know that the loo sits on a plate and upright bit on the loo floor at the back to stop it sliding about. Only held in with gravity on ours.

To 'service' it, lift the whole loo out and place it on the floor outside. On the front there are two controls. One is the pull slider thingy for opening the 'poop chute' (remember no number 2s so it's really a wee scree (???) ). 

Below said slider is a lever which when you slide it across allows you to seperate the top section from the bottom. Lift the top clear to seperate (make sure poop chute/wee scree is closed). 

You'll now be looking at the bottom section (add your own punchline) which is really just a tank with a filler/emptying tube folded on top to the right. To empty, there are 2 strict rules. 

Applying rule 1: If it's your wee, then put on rubber gloves (perhaps do that earlier depending how good the sights on your weapon are) carry to smelly shed on campsite and place peg on nose. Swing the arm tube thingy out from the body so it's sticking out of the back. Remove cap (when it's level) tip into dark cavernous hole which often looks like a french loo stacked on concrete to look like a water feature). Just as you tip, press the button at the back which allows air in resulting in poopiewee out. Failure to do so will result in poopiewee dribbling like an elderly man's 4th night-time trip to porta potti when in situ. Poopiewee comes out. Make shure you've tipped well in a swift committed manouver or you could end up looking like Tim Robbins escaping from prison in The Shawshank Redemption. Add a bit of water from dodgy looking pipe which you want to hold with tweezers in case there is poopiewee from others whose personal hygeine you are not familiar with. Release button, replace cap, swill about a bit (I find some Elvis style hip rotations help at this point but this is optional). Repeat poopie/wee release proceedure. then add about 4 seconds of 'tap full on' water to the empty tank. Replace cap, return to van and add about 2 seconds of good flow blue pooie/wee killer fluid to tank and do Elvis impression again. Fold pipe to be where it was when you started off, place top section on remembering to slide locker thing back across to avoid discovery of what pink and blue looks like mixed together on your carpet when you drop full assembly while replacing it. Put back in van. Have wee to celebrate. You might want to check the level of the header tank but since you only do one or two squidgy-button pushes to flush yet after several pints of theakstons you wee like a store horse this tank won't need filling (with added pink stuff) anywhere need as much as the poopie/wee removal proceedure. 

Notes: The first time this task is performed I strongly recommend the following attire - Full rubber abbatoire apron, waders, armpit length gloves, latex ballaclava (come on, everyone has one for those 'special' weekends), finished off with a full face helmet. However once mastered you can look like a real pro in flip flops, budgie-smuggler speedos and a pair of marigolds (add sunglasses to taste). Also avoid eating sandwich during the above proceedure unless fully covered with air ambulance fly-home policy.

Applying rule 2: Someone elses wee (or worse bigger darker wee from other zone nearby) : print this guide out, hand it to them then crack open a Lager. Just be careful not to ruin your shirt while you sit in the sun laughing with a mouthful of ale as they tramp across the grass to a world of uncertainty.

I think that covers almost everything in the manual. And because number 2's are banned you don't need to know the bit about keeping a short piece of 2 be 1 in the loo cupboard because biting on the showerhead after 4 days of paella and perfumed tea in foreign lands can lead to damage which is not covered under the warranty.

Let me know if I've covered everything and let me know if, the first time you perform the task in accordance with rule 1, you covered everything.


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

*1989 Hymer Porta Potti Model #*

Hello Jimbo_hippo, 
If I was previously constipated, I would have s..t myself after reading that lot ...very, very funny!!
But sadly I think our loos are not one of the same type . The one you're describing appears to be the box shape variety that one buys in the camping shop and bungs it a cupboard in the caravan, whereas mine is of the fitted cassette type. 
I have grasped the fundamentals ( so to speak) of the modus operandus, its the diagram of the unit to assist in identifying the components that I need. 
Many thanks for the info......and larf !!
Regards Mike
(alias Lovejoy)


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll call you Lovejoy. It has a greater mystique than Mike. Hope that's ok.

You are absolutely right and I've just learnt something with the help of our friend Google. I always thought the Porta-Potti was the free standing version and the permanant ones went under the Thetford name. But in fact they are all marketed under the Porta-Potti name. Perhaps people with cassette versions have dropped the tag because of the snobberry of it so they can turn their noses up at us beige monstrosity owners. Well I've got news for you bog snobs. When you get in that shed you'll turn yer nose up even if your slidey-out cassette thingy is covered in gold leaf!

When I got our 'van I was sure I'd replace the loo with something more 'current'. I had visions of telling people how great the site loos were so they wouldn't see our bathroom was the colour of a 70's hearing aid. But 18 months on I don't much care anymore and if you go to Glastonbury you're the bees knees if you have any coloured loo so I'm over it.

BTW, Elvis hips essential for all variants apparently.

Made the mistake earlier today of getting into a thread about immigrants. If we shared a grin then it makes up for me performing the cardinal sin of discussing politics. 

And if you brag about yer posh loo if we meet you won't get any beer and I won't accept the pasties!


----------

